# Running exterior gas pipe for new boiler



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

One thing I forgot to add to the original post is my existing boiler has a 15mm pipe feeding the gas supply and will need to be changed to 22mm. This would mean ripping up the laminate floor in the hall/lounge to access the floorboards. My plumber has suggested running the pipe out/up and across instead. Apart from aesthetics what would you say is a better option?


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

Just about everyone who has a new boiler is confronted with this problem and as far as I can see, just about all of them have the 22mm pipe run direct from the meter, externally to either the boiler location or a convenient entry point.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

staffordian said:


> Just about everyone who has a new boiler is confronted with this problem and as far as I can see, just about all of them have the 22mm pipe run direct from the meter, externally to either the boiler location or a convenient entry point.


Thanks mate.. I suppose I could run it under the flooring at a later date, maybe when the flooring needs changing.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

I see this a lot but I personally think it looks naff. Some retro fit installs have no alternative such as a friend of mine who had to somehow pass through hallway, staircase with solid walls and floors. We went out and around on the outside wall.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I came home to my house a few months ago, and my driveway goes between our house and next doors towards my garage.

The left hand side is the wall of my neighbours house and they had a new boiler fitted and new copper piping from the front of the house upwards, to about 2.0m high, then horizontal all the way along the side wall on my drive to the back of the house.

So instead of having a nice drive and just a nice clean wall either side I've got this horrible run of copper piping 

It looked crap to start with, but since it has started to dull off and gradually go black it doesn't stand out or look as bad.

I thought it was pretty bad form that the neighbours didn't tell me or ask my opinion as to what I thought before they did it.
But by all accounts they left it to the plumbers.

They came round a few days later and said they were having all the soffits and fascias replaced and that they would need access off my driveway (which is behind locked gates)
I said fair comment how long for, just a day?
They said they would need a scaffold on it for up to two weeks, so I wouldn't be able to park my car on my drive, OR get my other car out the garage.
I told them that ain't gonna happen my old fruit - forget it.

...and they did


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

James_R said:


> I came home to my house a few months ago, and my driveway goes between our house and next doors towards my garage.
> 
> The left hand side is the wall of my neighbours house and they had a new boiler fitted and new copper piping from the front of the house upwards, to about 2.0m high, then horizontal all the way along the side wall on my drive to the back of the house.
> 
> ...


if thats a gas feed I think it would have to be in steel pipe or have some mechanical protection, especially if it's below head height,

same for OP if gas is external,

apparently not anymore, you would think regulations would get stronger not reduced, but certainly would still be best practice, , we need to bring back real engineers, apprenticeships and people with pride in their work


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

James_R said:


> I came home to my house a few months ago, and my driveway goes between our house and next doors towards my garage.
> 
> The left hand side is the wall of my neighbours house and they had a new boiler fitted and new copper piping from the front of the house upwards, to about 2.0m high, then horizontal all the way along the side wall on my drive to the back of the house.
> 
> ...


My idea of a nightmare neighbour🙄
Scaffolders knocked on mine about a month ago to see if I knew neighbour as he was out. They'd come to remove his scaffold from back of house. He has full width extension so no access to back except through his garage. I let them use ours, got them a ladder to get over fence and made them a tea. Neighbour came round with a case of beer for me later that week.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

mar00 said:


> if thats a gas feed I think it would have to be in steel pipe or have some mechanical protection, especially if it's below head height,
> 
> same for OP if gas is external,
> 
> apparently not anymore, you would think regulations would get stronger not reduced, but certainly would still be best practice, , we need to bring back real engineers, apprenticeships and people with pride in their work


It goes immediately up from the gas box, then the main run is overhead height along the wall to the back of the house where it goes in to the boiler.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

mar00 said:


> if thats a gas feed I think it would have to be in steel pipe or have some mechanical protection, especially if it's below head height,
> 
> same for OP if gas is external,
> 
> apparently not anymore, you would think regulations would get stronger not reduced, but certainly would still be best practice, , we need to bring back real engineers, apprenticeships and people with pride in their work


Yep, its a lot of the case of whatever is cheapest, easiest, fastest...


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

We had our boiler fixed and as it it took two weeks and more then one visit (terrible Baxi service) I gave them a right b*********! They came round and replaced almost everything in the boiler. 

So as there is no rush now I will consider taking up the laminate and replacing it in the summer. At which point I'll run the 22mm gas pipe ready for the new boiler.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Why not use a 22mm to 15mm reducer ?


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Alfie7777 said:


> Why not use a 22mm to 15mm reducer ?


22mm probably required for flow rate


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Alfie7777 said:


> Why not use a 22mm to 15mm reducer ?


New boilers need a 22mm gas pipe.. My gas pressure is a little on the low side and is supplied by a 15mm pipe at the moment.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Another issue you may want to think about is the scum that we share our country with. Not sure where you live etc but my when my Nan had a new boiler put in her airing cupboard they put a 22mm copper gas pipe up the side of her house. Couldn't have been more than 3m of pipe in total and a couple of elbows. One night she is laying in bed and can hear a grinding like noise, yup you guessed it pikey  had stolen the pipe! Scrap value would have barely been a quid. It has since been replaced of course but with steel pipe instead with heavy duty fixings to the wall.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nick-ST said:


> Another issue you may want to think about is the scum that we share our country with. Not sure where you live etc but my when my Nan had a new boiler put in her airing cupboard they put a 22mm copper gas pipe up the side of her house. Couldn't have been more than 3m of pipe in total and a couple of elbows. One night she is laying in bed and can hear a grinding like noise, yup you guessed it pikey  had stolen the pipe! Scrap value would have barely been a quid. It has since been replaced of course but with steel pipe instead with heavy duty fixings to the wall.


Most Council properties, if the run is outside on a new pipe run, will be done in SS to help prevent the theft of copper in Doncaster.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Alfie7777 said:


> Why not use a 22mm to 15mm reducer ?


If only the plumber had thought of that :wave::lol:

When we had a new boiler a couple of years back and we had to upgrade to 22mm they ran ours around the outside of the house which i wasn't overly keen on at the time but to be honest i don't even think about it now especially as the copper has lots it shine.


----------



## Alfie7777 (Jul 25, 2018)

Trix said:


> New boilers need a 22mm gas pipe.. My gas pressure is a little on the low side and is supplied by a 15mm pipe at the moment.


If you increase the diameter of the pipe you lower the pressure. with gas pressure measured in millibars the results are minuscule either way 
Personally I would go under the floor and fit a 22mm reducer and bring 22mm up to the boiler .


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Alfie7777 said:


> If you increase the diameter of the pipe you lower the pressure. with gas pressure measured in millibars the results are minuscule either way
> Personally I would go under the floor and fit a 22mm reducer and bring 22mm up to the boiler .


Does it need 22mm just because the fitting to boiler is 22mm or is it some requirement that 22mm pipe has to be fitted from meter to boiler?


----------



## RichD1 (Jan 22, 2014)

Darlofan said:


> Does it need 22mm just because the fitting to boiler is 22mm or is it some requirement that 22mm pipe has to be fitted from meter to boiler?


It depends on the length of run and the number of corners in the run plus any other gas equipment being fed from the pipe.

Most plumbers will now fit 28mm to ensure that they meet the gas regulations regarding the minimum gas pressure a boiler should see at the input test point. If this pressure is not achieved then any engineer doing a service will be forced to fill in a condemned notice.

Richard


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Alfie7777 said:


> If you increase the diameter of the pipe you lower the pressure. with gas pressure measured in millibars the results are minuscule either way
> Personally I would go under the floor and fit a 22mm reducer and bring 22mm up to the boiler .


It will not lower the pressure if you fit a larger pipe. The pressure comes from the gas main. A larger pipe means there is less pressure loss along the pipe.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

fatdazza said:


> It will not lower the pressure if you fit a larger pipe. The pressure comes from the gas main. A larger pipe means there is less pressure loss along the pipe.


This, the gas pressure is regulated down at the regulator prior to the meter.
The working pressure should be 21 mbar +/- 2mbar.
Pressure loss over the pipework system is a function of diameter, length and number of fittings.


----------

